# Good Rat Cages, Inexpesnive!!



## mewmew_chan (Aug 20, 2017)

Preferably ones that are 60 or less, but 100$ max. I'm checking craigslist daily, as well. I want to get my boys in a bigger cage. Their current one is... Suitable for now, but i'd like a bigger one. They're currently in a WARE 4 Story Hamster Cage. They're just fine in it and I have everything fit, but I'd really like a bigger cage.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

The large small animal MCage (18x24x30) could be a lower cost option (with some modifying). I'm sure Charlypie is writing their experiences with the cage for you at this very moment. 

A single unit Critter Nation cage or a powder coated Martin's R-680 are both a little over $100 and they're fantastic options.


----------



## charlypie (May 15, 2017)

I _was _just about to comment on this thread about my mcage! (if you can afford+have space for a critter nation i would say go for that though). It's a decent cage -especially for the price, just barely over $60 after shipping. I'm pretty happy with it, it felt bigger than i expected it to be when it came. It was easy to put together and it pretty darn flat when its taken apart. I just left off the wire floor bottom and use the plastic pull out tray as the floor, there is a small gap but I haven't had any troubles with it at all, though the boy I have in there isn't interested in escaping or plastic chewing in general. Since the mcage has mesh levels and ramps I covered them with some corrugated plastic from home depot and they are held on with a few binder clips (the top level and ramp are one piece of plastic). And I took out the bottom ramp since they just use a hide as a step to get up anyway. I used cardboard for awhile but it's easier for me to wipe down the plastic every other day than to replace cardboard every few days.


----------



## mewmew_chan (Aug 20, 2017)

charlypie said:


> I _was _just about to comment on this thread about my mcage! (if you can afford+have space for a critter nation i would say go for that though). It's a decent cage -especially for the price, just barely over $60 after shipping. I'm pretty happy with it, it felt bigger than i expected it to be when it came. It was easy to put together and it pretty darn flat when its taken apart. I just left off the wire floor bottom and use the plastic pull out tray as the floor, there is a small gap but I haven't had any troubles with it at all, though the boy I have in there isn't interested in escaping or plastic chewing in general. Since the mcage has mesh levels and ramps I covered them with some corrugated plastic from home depot and they are held on with a few binder clips (the top level and ramp are one piece of plastic). And I took out the bottom ramp since they just use a hide as a step to get up anyway. I used cardboard for awhile but it's easier for me to wipe down the plastic every other day than to replace cardboard every few days.
> View attachment 290258


Do you think it would be alright w a 5-6in overhang on my shelf? My ookshelf I have the current cage on is (IIRC) 13 inches. I'll measure again in the morning. Of course I can put them on my desk as well and store my makeup under my desk- or wpuld that be unsanitary to have rats on a vanity/desk where I put in contacts and put on makeup? Its the best spot I have other than my bookshelf. One idea is I could move the bookshelf forward and attach hooks to the wall so it'd be more sturdy, having it rest against the wall- or half hanging off one side and half hanging on the other.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

mewmew_chan said:


> Do you think it would be alright w a 5-6in overhang on my shelf? My bookshelf I have the current cage on is (IIRC) 13 inches. I'll measure again in the morning.


I currently have a similarly sized cage sitting on a 15" wide book shelf and it's not awesome. You could try it on a narrower bookshelf but a wider table/desk or the floor might be better options.

You probably don't want to go with a cage much narrower than 18" anyway. I wouldn't recommend any cage shallower than 16-17".


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Craigslist will probably be your best bet if you want a bigger cage for under 100$. In the past month I've seen 2 Martins (Lodge, Skyscraper) on CL for 40-60$. I also saw an unused DCN up for 80$. So if your rats are comfortable enough already then you might wait it out. A lot of CL offers are pretty lousy, like those adds where people expect you to pay above retail for their used cage (300$ for a used DCN ), but once every once in awhile you'll find a super good deal on a good-condition cage.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

The feisty ferret cage is currently $80 on Amazon.


----------



## shortnsweet33 (Jul 30, 2017)

How many rats do you have? I know I've seen the Prevue Hendryx Earthtone Dusted Rose Rat & Chinchilla Cage for around $99 before. Last time I checked on 1800petsupplies (think that's the name) a single critter nation was going for $112 ish? If you reaaallyy want to stay at $60, then a Petco Rat Manor ($59.99) would be your cheapest option and would be better than the hamster cage you've got now! But just be prepared to possibly have to upgrade again in the future. I have girls and they're not full grown yet so my rat manor is working fine, but I'll probably be upgrading at some point!


----------



## mewmew_chan (Aug 20, 2017)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> I currently have a similarly sized cage sitting on a 15" wide book shelf and it's not awesome. You could try it on a narrower bookshelf but a wider table/desk or the floor might be better options.
> 
> You probably don't want to go with a cage much narrower than 18" anyway. I wouldn't recommend any cage shallower than 16-17".


Sadly the floor isn't an option due to my dogs. What I'm planning to try and do with the Mcage is move my bookshelf forward and have a small overhang on both sides.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

That might work. Good luck!


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

I have a ware 4 story cage strictly as a temporary (2 weeks or less)quantine cage because it is not large enough for even a single rat to live in. The least expensive cage I can think of that stays on your budget and would be able to house your rats if you use all the space provided would be the All Living Things Rat Starter Kit. You can find it at petsmart. I think they are having a sale of some sort online currently so give it a look
You can use the cage calculator to see how many rats can comfortably live in a cage. I ran the dimensions og the ware cage as an example http://www.rattycorner.com/cgi-bin/rc/cagecalc.cgi


----------

